
Yahoo’s Editor-in-Chief Jai Singh Departs Company - ghosh
http://recode.net/2014/01/16/yahoos-editor-in-chief-jai-singh-departs-company/
======
dmfdmf
I was hopeful when Mayer took over Yahoo that she could turn the company
around. However, with each passing day and the Yahoo home page continues to
feature irritating ads with zooming cars and flying coke cans, my hopes are
starting to fade.

Putting marketing in charge of journalism is probably a bad move but worse is
the poaching of mainstream, old-school talent from the NYT or NBC. If we have
learned nothing from the internet it is that interesting, intelligent
commentary and opinion does not necessarily originate with the NYT. The trick
is to find the untapped talent out there, the writers with a fresh view and
who are not committed to the old ways and give them a voice, assuming you want
to make Yahoo into a media giant on par with the NYT. But it starts with new
voices not repackaged old voices who had a lock on the channels of
communication for decades for historical and accidental reasons not merit.

~~~
kmfrk
Even worse, I fear what this means for the future of Tumblr.

Flickr I've pretty much already given up on; the UX is just about as awful as
before, if not more so.

I also want to ask who the hell signed off on this:
[http://www.yahoo.com/tech](http://www.yahoo.com/tech).

It looks like a content farm, honestly.

~~~
a3n
The future of flickr, tumblr etc probably look something like pinboard, which
capitalized on Yahoo's Delicious fiasco. I love my pinboard.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pinboard_%28website%29](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pinboard_%28website%29)

Google invents really cool products, and then kills them. Yahoo buys really
cool products, and then starves them.

~~~
kmfrk
Oh yeah, I jumped ship from Opera sync to Pinboard a while ago, but I have yet
to move all my Chrome and Opera bookmarks.

------
leothekim
Jai Singh was a well-respected editor-in-chief at news.com a while back, and
he had a staunch reputation for editorial integrity. I don't know if he was
fired or if he left voluntarily for something better or just rage-quit, but
losing someone like that doesn't mean good things for editorial at Yahoo,
IMHO.

------
remon
Mayer always struck me as one of the least competent of the big tech CEOs.
Almost every time her name hits the news it's due to something that, one way
or another, reflects poorly on Yahoo. Having marketing in charge of
editorial/journalism is another poor decision that seems very hard to justify
rationally. I'd also not be surprised if this turns into a bit of an exodus.

~~~
001sky
"always struck me as one of the least competent"

Competence is a wishy-washy phrase.

------
vladimirralev
She just fired her second
[http://www.linkedin.com/today/post/article/20140116205043-64...](http://www.linkedin.com/today/post/article/20140116205043-64875646-yahoo-
in-turmoil-ceo-mayer-fires-her-no-2-henrique-de-castro?trk=tod-home-art-list-
large_0)

------
par
He probably saw the epic exit package the COO got and decided 1) it was either
time to cash in or 2) he got a raw deal when he was hired.

------
pmcpinto
What will be the next departure?

